# Ice fishing........



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well instead of sitting at home bored LP and I decided that since we have not been sharking in a while that we hit the beach and try to pick a fight with some monsters! We hit the pier around 4:00 and the gulf was a mess. Poor visibility from the monster surf the last couple days made it impossible to see the rays that we need for bait so we hit sikes and no luck there. After 2 throws with the cast net I caught 1 short speck and about froze my hands off. Now it's midnight and we have 1 40"red on the beach and might still do sharking! WTF is wrong with us????????? Keep you late nighters posted. UGLY


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

So glad to hear there are others fishing tonight! Good luck dude. I'm sitting on a winter honey hole in the mouth of bayou Chico… Great to be back in the hometown wetting a hook.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

benjarmouche said:


> So glad to hear there are others fishing tonight! Good luck dude. I'm sitting on a winter honey hole in the mouth of bayou Chico… Great to be back in the hometown wetting a hook.


Oh yeah!!! After careful analysis of our situation we have decided that we are the sane ones!!! Anyone not fishing right now is crazy!!!!! Good luck to you!!! Time to catch a big shark now! UGLY


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Its damn cold out here that's for sure


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Its damn cold out here that's for sure


Sorry Max I forgot to mention that you and Charles were crazy enough to be out here. Time to row sham bow to see who's running baits? I think I may have to start drinking again! UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Don- I have a friend at Lakeview that wants to talk to you and LP about going sharking on such a cold night... ;o

Damn you boys are tough!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Heres LPs red


----------



## shanna (Mar 16, 2009)

I ice fished yesterday!!! 3 inches of clear ice in eastern Nebraska. Can't wait for January and that cold weather and open water.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

shanna said:


> I ice fished yesterday!!! 3 inches of clear ice in eastern Nebraska. Can't wait for January and that cold weather and open water.


Commitment for sure!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

devinsdad said:


> Don- I have a friend at Lakeview that wants to talk to you and LP about going sharking on such a cold night... ;o


Now that's funny right there! Don! Damn bro catch something you'll eat. Gotta be a reason to freeze you're butt off brother. I can already hear the weekend sizzling


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

The pic I put up with the 38 degrees jinxed us! The temp dropped big time after that. I don't know where it bottomed out but 4 jackets would not keep the freezing wind and wet air out. We ran for the truck and I have not crawled my old ass out of it yet!!!! Gary how are the rooms at Lakeview? I think it's time we checked in! UGLY


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys are CRAZY! I LOVE Sharks, but, not last night, I was under blankets and watching TV with the dog ha ha !!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Realtor said:


> you guys are CRAZY! I LOVE Sharks, but, not last night, I was under blankets and watching TV with the dog ha ha !!!!


I should have paid attention to my dog!!! Usually she's at the door ready to go! Last night she just stared and shook her head at me. If she could talk it would not have been good!!!! UGLY


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Come on up here with the real boys and go fishing!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Come on up here with the real boys and go fishing!!!


. Uh Mac .... Those ain't boys! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i've been ice fishing and I was dry. surf fishing, well land based shark fishing, in 30* and less is miserable. 

BUT there are monsters to be had. its worth every minute.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugly cant believe yall are still sharking when its this cold. Ill be home monday. We will have to get out there!


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Ugly- not sure of they are allowed on beaches here but I used mine in SC for cold nights sharkin in early spring. One propane tank runs it on high for several trips. We would setup a sunbrella canopy and that lot and stay nice and warm. But last night- on the beach- y'all got more man in you than me....

Check this out on AMZN: Heininger Outland 5995 58,000 BTU Portable Propane Outdoor Fire Pit

http://amzn.com/B008JORKP2


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Hey Ugly- not sure of they are allowed on beaches here but I used mine in SC for cold nights sharkin in early spring. One propane tank runs it on high for several trips. We would setup a sunbrella canopy and that lot and stay nice and warm. But last night- on the beach- y'all got more man in you than me....
> 
> Check this out on AMZN: Heininger Outland 5995 58,000 BTU Portable Propane Outdoor Fire Pit
> 
> http://amzn.com/B008JORKP2


the umbrellas work great for cutting light winds to about 15mph. my umbrella got shredded with the 25mpg gusts last sat. night/morning. were looking at a PVC/heavy tarp "man cave" option.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> the umbrellas work great for cutting light winds to about 15mph. my umbrella got shredded with the 25mpg gusts last sat. night/morning. were looking at a PVC/heavy tarp "man cave" option.




I'm getting a canopy tent. Like 10x10 with sides. Also, going to pick up a propane heater to warm the inside up.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I'm getting a canopy tent. Like 10x10 with sides. Also, going to pick up a propane heater to warm the inside up.


you should get that tomorrow so we can borrow it this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> you should get that tomorrow so we can borrow it this weekend. :thumbup:


Could pick it up tomorrow and use it and you guys help build :thumbsup:

Don said you guys are going so might meet up


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

The sunbrella sportbrella is the closest thing to windproof I have owned for the beach. I will admit that was a rough wind night so I'm not sure it would have held up. 

You may need hinged plywood that folds in on itself. And a few bags of concrete, shovel and lay some footers :whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Could pick it up tomorrow and use it and you guys help build :thumbsup:
> 
> Don said you guys are going so might meet up



deal. i got suckered into a birthday party tomorrow morning but the truck is loaded. we just need to get some bobo and cownose.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> deal. i got suckered into a birthday party tomorrow morning but the truck is loaded. we just need to get some bobo and cownose.


I still have that one cownose, ray, cownose pieces, ray pieces and blues, snapper etc


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I still have that one cownose, ray, cownose pieces, ray pieces and blues, snapper etc



bring it as a last resort. fresh seems to be A LOT better. like, heart pumping, blood squirting and the wings are flapping when i drop it out there kind of fresh. :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> bring it as a last resort. fresh seems to be A LOT better. like, heart pumping, blood squirting and the wings are flapping when i drop it out there kind of fresh. :thumbup:


Yeah true. Hopefully you guys can get some. But keep me posted. I'm gonna check tomorrow for tent and heater


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Guynamedtom said:


> Hey Ugly- not sure of they are allowed on beaches here but I used mine in SC for cold nights sharkin in early spring. One propane tank runs it on high for several trips. We would setup a sunbrella canopy and that lot and stay nice and warm. But last night- on the beach- y'all got more man in you than me....
> 
> Check this out on AMZN: Heininger Outland 5995 58,000 BTU Portable Propane Outdoor Fire Pit
> 
> http://amzn.com/B008JORKP2


I hate to say it Tom but any one that was on the beach last night froze off the parts that make us men! Now I'm stuck with the anatomy of an Ugly old Ken doll. Smarty with LP and I tipping the scales with a combined weight if nearly 500lbs we will eat just about any fish that doesn't get used for bait! And Avid whenever your ready brother! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

just look for the new rig... i mean "power assist beach cart".


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> just look for the new rig... i mean "power assist beach cart".


I want one!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

check this out.Going thru the garage,found one of my old hunting pop-up blinds.It's a g-30 two man,put my little sportcat gas heater in it...instant fishcave...only problem I've found is leaving the zipper door open for quick exits.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

pompano67 said:


> check this out.Going thru the garage,found one of my old hunting pop-up blinds.It's a g-30 two man,put my little sportcat gas heater in it...instant fishcave...only problem I've found is leaving the zipper door open for quick exits.


How heavy winds will that thing hold still in


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

10-12 knots ..didn't take any chances in the sand went ahead and spiked it down.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.shelter-systems.com/dome.html

I emailed the owner of this company to see what max wind rating is. As far as wind rating, a dome would have to be the best. If this would hold up to stronger winds, seems easy to setup and the 11 ft diameter would be perfect. Setup in 30 minutes, sandbag it down, and fish all night. I will let yall know what he says regarding wind. Stay tuned


----------

